# [SOLVED] MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attache



## dr.parallax (Feb 4, 2008)

So, after a house move, (and I guess perhaps a bump along the way) my computer isn't working. When I turn it on I get the following message: MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attached. Then the computer goes to the Windows XP loading screen and then to white. Actually, at the beginning it went to Windows, but now only white screen (I turned if off in the middle too many times because I had no access to mouse or keyboard). Now I've seen messages on the Internet about the RAID controller in the BIOS Setup, the problem is I can't get to BIOS Setup because at the same time half of the USB ports and the keyboard port stopped working, so I can't for the moment press escape while the BIOS loads. Now, oddly enough, the keyboard is getting power. Its LEDs light up as the computer gets turned on...
Any ideas?
Thanks in advance


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attached*

Hi dr.parallax, I would unplug the computer from the wall and hit the power button several times. Then open the case and make sure nothing got dislodged during the move. Check for loose wires or anything out of the ordinary. If nothing is out of place, then remove the small battery from the motherboard for 30 minutes and move the jumper to clear the cmos memory. The jumper is usually very close to the battery. Make sure to get everything back into the same position as before. Hook up the mouse and keyboard and attempt to start the computer. If the computer is several years old, you might just replace the small battery. Good luck, Mike


----------



## dr.parallax (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attached*

Hey Mike,
Thanks a lot for your help. I tried doing what you said, and reset the CMOS by taking out the battery (although I didn;t see any jumpers... I even looked in the manual). I checked the wires, and nothing seems to have come loose. To be sure I even unplugged and replugged the controllers and power cables, but so far no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attached*

If you could list the specs of your computer, including the brand and model of your power supply. I would make sure your drives are hooked to the IDE connectors and not Raid. Try putting a floppy disk in to see if it will boot from floppy or a cd in the cd drive. Mike


----------



## dr.parallax (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attached*

Hey Mike, thanks for your continued help
So here are some specs.. if you need anything else let me know.
Gigabyte 7VAXP-A

AMD Athlon XP 2600+

512MB RAM

Running XP SP2

Power Supply

Cooler Master ATX12v
RS-380-PMSR

Now after your advice, and doing some more research ont he NET, I got myself a USB Keyboard and I can now get into the the CMOS and use the keyboard. The RAID does not seem to be turned on in the CMOS. Also, as you suggested I checked the drived and they are indeed plugged into the IDE driver. I can now log onto Windows in Safe Mode (and it works), although not it regular, and the keyboard and second set of USB ports still don't work. 
Any clue as to what might be the source of the problem (actually, somethings tells me that there is more than one problem, whcih might me confusing me also)??


----------



## dr.parallax (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attached*

PS. I forgot to mention.. the computer has something called DUAL BIOS (I have no idea what this means.. first is Award Modular Bios, which checks for the drives, and recognizes them, and then the MBUltra, which gives the error... I don;t know if it has naything to do with anything, but I figured maybe...


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attached*

Next time you boot, go into the bios and click "Load Optimized Defaults", go to "Integrated Peripherals" and verify that Raid function is disabled and USB 1.1 and 2.0 are enabled, then go to "Advanced Bios Features" and set the boot priority, CD drive first, floppy second and hard drive third, hit esc and F10 to save and reboot. See if it will boot to the desktop like this. Mike


----------



## dr.parallax (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: MBUltra133 (PDC20276) Bios not installed because there are no drives attached*

Great Thanks Mike,
I was now able to get to the CD, and reinstalled Windows, and now everything works like a charm... It seems besides somehting else int he BIOS that I messed up windows as well... thanks for your help


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm glad everything got sorted out. Mike


----------

